# What type filter is a magnum?



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

We have a H.O.T. magnum (actually a few) and i'm not sure wether its canister, hob or what. I'm also assuming that whisper fitlers and the penguin bio-wheels are h.o.b? we have those filters also.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its a Hang On Tank cannister. IME not a very good one either except it does polish the water very well.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

power filters like you stated are HOBS

simpte is right - just like to add, the HOT magnum 250 is a "hang on tank" canister filter made by marineland. there's an option to run a bio wheel 30 with a T connector on the outflow. I've had a couple of these, and I liked them when i used them in the past. Marineland has the 220 and 350 canisters, and there's a optional hanger to "hang on tank".

What's really cool about the magnums, is the optional micron cartridge, easily converting the filter to a "diatom" filter. diatomatious earth powder is either hated or liked, recommended or not recommended. Primarily used for "polishing" established tanks.

edit: i'm currently using Hagen Fluval 404's (2 of them on my 125). Only because i could get two of these for the price of 1 Eheim canister.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

It's also mechanical or chemical, you can get decent if u get the pro version then you'll have biological too, they are really good at polishing water, but i stick to the AC filters for taking care of tank good


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Go with the Fluval or Eheim. Money well spent.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I have never owned a python- I use a Hot as my tank vac as well as water polisher. Short of a DE filter, the micron carts are about the best mech filter media I have seen. I run two Hots full time on two dif tanks, use a 3rd as my vac and have a 4th I keep on shelf as a spare. I also run AquaClears, Emperor, Eheim, a couple of small whispers and a few sponges. 

I am a big fan of Hots.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks for all the help guys, maybe we'll switch one over as we have 3 on our 55

edit: which filter do you think is best for catfish??


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

thatfishplace has the "pro" system for under 50 bucks.

I just recently started using Fluvals (wanted the Eheim), i technically have 2 but one running (waiting on a part that was damaged in shipping). I like them a lot. I like the magnums, but the fluval is much better IMO, but if you compared the prices the magnums are a steal.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

ahem, forgot about the catfish question...

Why do you asks specifically for catfish? 

I would assume that a filter designed to fit your tank or a larger and can handle the bioload is sufficient, and that you don't have any dead spots in the tank.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks for all the info guys. i was asking because we have an electric catfish in our 29g. but we put on the magnum and now the tank is crystal clear.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

sweet, glad to hear.

are you using the carbon box with sponge pad, or the micron cartridge? the micron cartridge will clog up in less than a day, it's great to use once a month for a few hours or as needed, especially when you're water clarity is less than optimal.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Hots will not clog in a day running the micron cart. I have been using hots for years and have never ever had one clog in a week let alone a day.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

we use the carbon box with cotton we never really use that cartridge


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

DavidDoyle said:


> Hots will not clog in a day running the micron cart. I have been using hots for years and have never ever had one clog in a week let alone a day.


right right. I've only used them during water changes and tank cleanings, using the attatchable siphon.


----------

